# Symphony #11, 1st movement



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

This is NOT orchestral music in the traditional sense. There's no hall, no conductor no musicians. But it is a multi-timbral work, and will be part of a multi-movement piece which I am currently working on.
It is produced using the Vienna Symphonic Library Orchestral Cube, a sample library consisting of over 700,000 samples of orchestral instruments. Also featured is Dune, a software synthesizer.

*PLAY
*
Thanks for supporting living composers by listening.

Jerry


----------

